

How Well Do We Know Our Conscious Experience? The Case of Echolocation (2000) - pessimizer
http://www.faculty.ucr.edu/~eschwitz/SchwitzAbs/Echo.htm

======
kghose
[http://books.google.de/books?id=fBGPBRX3JsQC&pg=PA165&redir_...](http://books.google.de/books?id=fBGPBRX3JsQC&pg=PA165&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false)

------
lnanek2
Kind of boring discussion about detecting boards a distance away and not being
able to once hearing is blocked. Why not just check YouTube or Oprah and check
out the blind guy who can tell cars vs. trash cans vs. arm chairs apart by
clicking at them, etc.. I guess it is good someone took the time to write it
up formally, though.

~~~
pessimizer
It's not about human echolocation. It's about our awareness of the things that
we are consciously doing.

